

Ask HN: I will help your startup in exchange for food and a place to stay - oupsmigthidkk

Hello,
This my third and final time posting this post, first time it was labeled as spam and the second time someone suggested that i edit it and so i did.<p>I have 4 years remaining in my U.S visa, each visit i can stay 6 months, i don&#x27;t want to break any U.S rules that&#x27;s why i want to code for your startup for no money, just food and a place to live in transportation would be nice too but i am not going to take money from you and i am not going to ask your for health insurance or be your employee, i don&#x27;t want to break any rules, i have +8 years of experience in JS, PHP, Ruby mainly as a full stack web developer i also do game development using Unity3D + C#, i&#x27;m a Musician since over 15 years at my free time and i can design sounds and soundtracks i work with many DAWs, i&#x27;m bilingual i speak fluent Arabic and English beside having many more skills.<p>I am doing this because i live in a war torn country, some issues happened and i&#x27;ve lost all my savings, I&#x27;m 31 years old and i don&#x27;t want to spend the rest of my life in this place, i&#x27;ve been to California in 2014 and i loved it so much, i can&#x27;t get an H1B visa because i don&#x27;t have a university degree although i have a high school diploma and a college diploma in business management and e-commerce.<p>If you&#x27;d like to interview me please send me an e-mail to life.will.get.better.2016@gmail.com, thank you.<p>Thank you for reading my post.<p>ps: Please if you can&#x27;t help me at least try not to be negative in the comments i already have enough negativity going on in my life and i could really really use some motivation, but after all you are free to write whatever you want of course and i appreciate it.<p>One more thing, thank you &quot;dang&quot; for telling me about the spam filter and helping me.
======
bradleyankrom
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10032299](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10032299)

